# Jon Boat 14'



## captmig (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is my current project. Tks to all for the ideas I have found on here.


I am building this for bass fishing and welcome your comments and suggestions.


Patching holes!















More to come.

cya


----------



## captmig (Apr 16, 2010)

couple more.


----------



## Brine (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, that framing looks great. Are you guys using liquid nails as well?

Hard to tell from the pic, but normally people use untreated wood with a water sealer as opposed to pressure treated to prevent corrosion with the aluminum. 

Looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## captmig (Apr 16, 2010)

Brine said:


> Wow, that framing looks great. Are you guys using liquid nails as well?
> 
> Hard to tell from the pic, but normally people use untreated wood with a water sealer as opposed to pressure treated to prevent corrosion with the aluminum.
> 
> Looking forward to watching your progress.



Its kind of like liquid nail, its made for wood to aluminum.

Dammit!! dont tell me i'm gonna have issues w/ the wood. It is pressure treated. I had no idea the aluminum would have an issue. Can you describe what issue I might have?

tks


----------



## Brine (Apr 16, 2010)

Well........Before you get too depressed, you may do some searching on here and google for "pressure treated wood aluminum corrosion". I don't have first hand experience, but I've seen and read about it. 

By the same token, I've read from people who say they have had pressure treated wood in their boats for years without problems. Apparently, aluminum doesn't play nice with dissimilar metals which can be found in pressure treated wood. How long will it take to be a problem if at all? I don't know. 

Sorry Man! 

I'm hoping that someone on here will say.... "You'll be fine, and not to worry." It looks like one heck of a frame job.


----------



## captmig (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow,,, bummer!

A quick google on this and I got a lot of info. Wish I would have read a bit more b4 starting. I did read that a barrier between the wood and aluminum is all you need and paint can be that barrier. 

Most of the wood was left over from a shed we built so $$$ was already spent for that project, I do have 5200 between the wood and the boat along with the paint. Also on the floor i added a strip of aluminum between the wood so that the water would not reach it. I guess time will tell as there is no turning back, and I definitely cant tell my old man cause he will rip it out and start over.

OH WELL!!!!

Have been reading up a bit on this and it seems the wood sold down here in FL at HD was a special treatment for this corrosion. Does not mean I am in the pink at all, but at least it is something. I guess I will be the Ginnie Pig for this lumber.

https://www.homedepot.com/hdus/en_US/DTCCOM/HomePage/Know_How/Buying_Guides/Building_Supplies_Buying_Guide/Lumber_Buying_Guides/Pressure_Treated/Docs/HDTreatingMap2009.pdf


https://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ContentView?pn=Pressure_Treated&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=1


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 16, 2010)

I would think if you have a good barrier between the wood and the aluminum, that this would at least arrest the corrosion or even prolong its start/spread. You will probably be fine, but I would certainly check it out at the end of this fising season and see where you stand.


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 16, 2010)

On a differant note that bracing looks stout as h e (double hockey sticks)! Rosey Odonell could fish on there.


----------



## captmig (Apr 16, 2010)

Yup my dad does everything to the extreme so what started as a simple project has turned into this. 
Thanks for the info guys. I am pretty certain that she will hold up at least for a few years I will have a few more pics up soon as we have done a bit more to it. I know it looks heavy but I have only added 40 lbs or so. The ply wood will add more but I have a 15 hp and a 25. When I first tried her out with the 15 it felt scary so I think the added weight will make her feel solid. 
Only time will tell. 

Cya


----------



## Arkdave (Apr 16, 2010)

captmig said:


> Wow,,, bummer!
> 
> A quick google on this and I got a lot of info. Wish I would have read a bit more b4 starting. I did read that a barrier between the wood and aluminum is all you need and paint can be that barrier.
> 
> ...



I am like you, I did the mod. on my boat before I ever knew there was a problem using Pressure treated wood, I didn't use Carpet on 
my floor , used Rubber Mats, The Plywood on the floor between the Seats is not fastened Down, Just laying flat on the Flood, and it was 
new 3/4 treated wood!! I cant say you aren't going to have a problem, Had I known , I probably wouldn't have used it, But I take it out often to clean the Boat, Been there like 4 years in July, And I have never noticed any problem, Maybe if you don't know any better, It wont hurt you (-: good Luck


----------



## cavman138 (Apr 18, 2010)

looks pretty good, good luck with PT wood. Hopefully you won't have any issues.


----------



## captmig (Apr 19, 2010)

Some new progress this weekend. I am confident the wood will hold after seeing the 15 tubes of chauking the old man has put between the wood and hull add to that the paint and she should give me at least 5-7 yrs of fun. 

Here are the latest pick enjoy!


----------



## captmig (Apr 19, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> On a differant note that bracing looks stout as h e (double hockey sticks)! Rosey Odonell could fish on there.




Yes, she could but I doubt she would make it back from that fishing trip. ; ) :twisted:


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 19, 2010)

captmig said:


> Nevillizer said:
> 
> 
> > On a differant note that bracing looks stout as h e (double hockey sticks)! Rosey Odonell could fish on there.
> ...



And the world would be a better place. 8)


----------



## poolie (Apr 19, 2010)

Your dad does some awesome work. Looks very nice. I was a little concerned when I was all that wood thinking man that's going to be heavy, but 40 or so pounds (plus decking) will just settle the boat down a little. 

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 19, 2010)

Woah! serious stuff, good luck with that.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats got to be more than 40 pounds. Your going to need the 25hp min.


----------



## captmig (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a 15hp & a 25hp. I would rather use the 15 b/c its a shortshaft but if needed the 25 will work, 

So far it is not that bad. When i ran it b4 the mod it was scary so the extra weight should make it ride smoother. Also the 2 x 4 all along the ribs are shaped ( see pic below) so it is not as bad as it looks.




Need to start on the deck this week so will have some more pics coming.


----------



## ncfishin (Apr 19, 2010)

Some new progress this weekend. I am confident the wood will hold after seeing the 15 tubes of chauking the old man has put between the wood and hull add to that the paint and she should give me at least 5-7 yrs of fun. 

I tell ya, with all that caulk and screws somebody would have a helluva time takin it out to remod. Hope she provides you with at least 5-7 years. That looks tight, and real pro. Good job.


----------



## raven174us (Apr 19, 2010)

That's a hell of a job. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## sturdi87 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice job on the framing... on those side supports, looks like you ran bolts through the hull?


----------



## captmig (Apr 20, 2010)

Tks for all the comments guys, This boat will probably not be re modified in the future so I'm not worried about pulling the frame off. We have always worked on fiberglass boats so this being our first aluminum boat I am sure we will learn a lot from this project and make changes on our future projects. 

I live off a lake that hooks up to a few canals so this boat will be used for Bass fishing w/ my son. I am looking forward to seeing how she will perform.


----------



## captmig (Apr 21, 2010)

Few more pics w/ the deck, she has gained weight but I think it will make for a great Fly Fishing vessel w/ the front deck.

Cant wait to drop her in the water to see how she reacts.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a solid build. How does she handle in the water with all the extra weight?


----------



## captmig (Apr 21, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> That is a solid build. How does she handle in the water with all the extra weight?



Not sure yet, I wont have her ready for a few more weeks. I am hoping the extra weight helps her be stable but I am not expecting her to fly. 

I will let you know once the first sea trial is done.

tks


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 21, 2010)

That is one sturdy vessel, looks great.


----------



## captmig (Apr 27, 2010)

Couple new pics. A little fiberglass and gel coat. I am definetly gonna need a 25 LOL!!!!!


----------



## ober51 (Apr 27, 2010)

Holy smokes. Looks awesome, how much weight do you think that added?


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow! She looks amazing - like a factory job! I'm interested to hear how she handles.


----------



## captmig (Apr 28, 2010)

Me too. Perhaps this weekend I can drop her in the lake and see how she reacts. I'll get back with pics.

Tks for the comments


----------



## captmig (Apr 29, 2010)

Well she is set for this weekend for a sea trial. The trailer is just about done and I will be testing her out with a 15hp as the 25 is not ready yet. Lets see how it goes with the 15 lol!!


----------



## cubanredneck (Apr 29, 2010)

ru in the south florida area?


----------



## Froggy (Apr 30, 2010)

Beautifull!


----------



## captmig (Apr 30, 2010)

cubanredneck said:


> ru in the south florida area?




Yup.. Westchester area around FIU.


----------



## cubanredneck (May 1, 2010)

We need to get all the south fla guys together and have some type of turnement or tin boat club


----------



## captmig (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I know it has been a while but got side tracked w/ another project. 

The boat is great! sits a bit lower than b4 of course but it is super stable compared to how it was. I can stand on the corner and cast w/o worrying about it tipping. I took it out a few times and am very happy. Here are a few pics, but I was alone so no water pics. I will get some asap.

Cya


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 16, 2010)

Will she get up on plane with the 15?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 16, 2010)

nice, i mean realllly nice work


----------



## captmig (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, she does get on a plane but she has slowed down a bit since the weight gain. I have a 25 for her but its not running at the moment. I have not had too much time to test her out as we are on a new project now, but I am using her in the mornings to fish from 6-7 b4 work , I hope to have some pics of her running soon to show..

Tks to all for the comments and help. I guess in the future I would try to make her less heavy of course but so far for Fly Fishing and casting all day , this boat does really well, Again I will have pics this weekend for sure when my dad and bro (240lbs) get on her and fish.

cya


----------

